# electronic horn



## jordanfstop (Jan 26, 2009)

anybody know where to purchase just the electronic horn?


----------



## NJN (Jan 26, 2009)

Here is a PA with an electronic horn from swps.

http://www.swps.com/100watparadr.html


----------

